# New Guy in Madison AL



## beefarmer

go on the left side of bs homepage, i'm pretty sure there is a build it yourself on there for hive bodies.


----------



## Tenbears

It is pretty simple 16 1/4 X 19 7/8 x 9 5/8 deep for deeps outside measurements using 3/4 inch thick stock. ad 1/4 inch if using full 1 inch stock. Mediums are 6 5/8 deep a 1/2" clef is cut into the top of the short end to hole the frames.


----------



## CoryM465

beefarmer said:


> go on the left side of bs homepage, i'm pretty sure there is a build it yourself on there for hive bodies.


Found it. Thanks!


----------



## B52EW

All google "hive dimensions Michigan" there is a good PDF with both 10 and 8 plans. Good luck.


----------



## CoryM465

Tenbears said:


> It is pretty simple 16 1/4 X 19 7/8 x 9 5/8 deep for deeps outside measurements using 3/4 inch thick stock. ad 1/2 inch if using full 1 inch stock. Mediums are 6 5/8 deep a 1/2" clef is cut into the top of the short end to hole the frames.





B52EW said:


> All google "hive dimensions Michigan" there is a good PDF with both 10 and 8 plans. Good luck.


Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## tech.35058

Welcome to the forum Cory ...
I live in Cullman, work in B'ham, & occasionally work in Tanner.
The "State Bee meeting" is in Clanton on Feb 6, I recommend it.
There is also a _very_ _good_ meeting in Aug/Sept? at Athens state.
Good Luck with your bees ... CE


----------



## GaryG74

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL! There are a lot of AL folks on here so you should be able to get local info from those close to you. Good luck this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Cory!


----------



## CoryM465

Thanks! I don't think I'll be able to make the clanton meeting, but hopefully the Athens meeting this fall.


----------



## Nature Coast beek

Hello and welcome!


----------



## CoryM465

Update, I've decided to go with squares, a deep and a medium to start out with. Hopefully I'll have the hives built soon and I'll have pictures to post.


----------



## Groundhwg

Welcome from SE Alabama. Getting my first hives next month and have learned a lot from this site in the last couple of weeks. Folks here are great about taking time to answer any question you might have.


----------



## CoryM465

I'm about halfway there to being ready to rock. Thoughts are welcomed and appreciated.

I'm building my hives out of rough cut black gum lumber. Also I decided to build square deeps and eventually mediums. I think I'm going to build the DC Honey Bees Commercial Migratory Pallet Design as my bottoms. I'm going to try and build it to accept a pan to be used as a beetle trap.


----------



## CoryM465

I'm building a small structure to hold my hives that'll have a small roof to keep the direct rain off of the top of my hives.


----------

